# Location For Ceiling Traps



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

Where would be the best location (starting point) for installing ceiling traps to help with first reflections? As a general rule where to start? about even with the side wall panels? Half way between me and the speakers? More to front/rear of the area between me and the speakers???


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Draw a diagonal line from each seat to each speaker. Go back 1/2 the distance of that line and that's the reflection. This assumes speaker height is approximately head height.


----------



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi Bryan,
Ok that seems easy enough, now once I get back half way down that line should I be on the line or just use the line as a measuring tool? In other words where on the ceiling do I want the 244 traps? If put on the line at the half way point they will be off to either side quite a bit, or just move them towards the center of the room staying at the half way mark of the line?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

By the time you mark all 3 front speakers to each seat, you'll not have much choice by the time you try to cover all the points.


----------



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

bpape said:


> Draw a diagonal line from each seat to each speaker. Go back 1/2 the distance of that line and that's the reflection. This assumes speaker height is approximately head height.


Ok what happens if my ears are about 6-7inches lower than the tweeters?


----------



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

bpape said:


> By the time you mark all 3 front speakers to each seat, you'll not have much choice by the time you try to cover all the points.


Only one seat so I am thinking of drawing a line from the top left corner through the bottom right corner of the trap, then putting that line in line with the line from the speakers to the listening position.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If the ears are slightly lower, the point will be slightly closer to the seats. With 6", won't likely move more than an inch or 2


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Couldn't he get a friend to hold up a small mirror on the ceiling & move it aroung untill he sees the target speaker from his seating position? Seems like that would be easier than all the measuring.


----------



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

Tonto said:


> Couldn't he get a friend to hold up a small mirror on the ceiling & move it aroung untill he sees the target speaker from his seating position? Seems like that would be easier than all the measuring.


Yes I could have but, I know where the first reflection point is for the most part. I was just trying to go about getting the max out of the traps by means of measurement.


----------



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

bpape said:


> If the ears are slightly lower, the point will be slightly closer to the seats. With 6", won't likely move more than an inch or 2


Ok Bryan,
Thanks man much apprciated, I have them up will post pic's soon...


----------



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

Here is another....


----------



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

Last one.


----------

